# Happy Birthday Skye and Sonica!!!! April 12th



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My two little hand raised orphans are 6 years old today. 

They are the most incredible chapter in my book of pigeons, they changed my whole way of thinking about pigeons and why I learned so much more about pigeons. I learned to use a syringe, but mostly I learned the difference between pets and regular domestic/feral pigeons. 

They are the REASON why I came to find this fantastic website. 

There story begins 6 years ago, in a small little cubby where they were hatched. Mom (Cooper) hatched them by herself and she was an "on the side" affair, with Hamilton who was mated already. He didn't take any responsiblity, nor did he help her at all.

I tried to help her as she struggled to raise them by herself, they were small and didn't seem to grow much. She abandoned them on the 4th day, they were cold when I found them and Sonic, had a huge scratch on her back. She was the larger of the two and dark colored, and Skye was tiny and so small and lighter colored. I thought he would be the girl and she would be the boy. I brought them inside and called Doreen, our county rehabber who gave me all the necssary information to handraise them, and that got me into a whole new world of beginnings.

Their life, as they knew it went from a small cubby to a nest box like basket filled with lots of paper towels and towels for warmth and humans to take care of their every need. Their feedings were messy, came frequent and regular, small at first, but increased as they finally started to growing and even more when they were getting their feathers. They turned my whole world upside down for several weeks, seemed like it was forever, until they looked vibrant healthy. They sparred with each other and fought for my attention and peeping was constant until dark. 

At the same time my breathing became so labored as I had such close contact with them, that I finally ended up going to the hospital when I couldn't catch my breath. Doreen finished raisng them for me, and also started the task of weaning them for me. By the time I got home and picked them up, they were fat little butter-balls used to living life indoors and walking around the house at ease, and like they owned the place.

After my little trip to the hopsital I knew that I had to get them weaned and into the coop with the other birds. We built them a nice big nest box and slowly got them used to lthe coop. We finally moved them outside and they made the adjustment very well.

Skye went on to make his debut on Animal Planets' Pet Psychic that October and was the hit of the show. That was the most incredible experience for us both. I learned alot about him and his feelings. That story is in the archives, as it was the beginning of my introduction to this forum.

Here is the thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7276

Regarding Skye's talk with Sonya. She told me a number of things that Skye was telling her, not only that he had a rough start in life, but if I was going to give him away? I said no, never, I thought to myself...where would he get that idea like that from...then I remembered I was taking him everywhere the week before the show, to my moms to my friends house, to the pet store-trying to get him used to being around other people and animals, so perhaps he thought I was looking for a home for him. She also said there was very overrbearing bird in his life and was a nuisance,and that he was going to deal with that bird! That was Sonica, she was bossing him around all the time and very possessive of him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, SKYE & SONICA!!!

Have a day of safflower seeds!

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah ... happy eggday, sweet pidgies!​
John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Trees, I always love reading about the beautiful Skye and Sonica. So, give them a big kiss from me and tell them HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Pidgey, John and Maggie. Maggie, I will give them a bigg kiss and a happy b-day from you.




Pidgey said:


> Have a day of safflower seeds!
> Pidgey



I just sang happy birthday to them and brought them their own private dish with seeds, topped with safflower and cut-up peanuts.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SKYE AND SONICA*...........I already know that momma will spoil you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you get a picture of them chowing down?

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

This is an occasion that calls for the Big Guy.  

*Skye & Sonica*
Sending you a Special Birthday wish on behalf of the AZWhitefeather gang


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Is it Sonic or Sonica???????? I always thought it was Sonic but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I think Sonic turned out to be a little girl.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. *Is it Sonic or Sonica*???????? I always thought it was Sonic but now I'm not so sure.


I thought is was Sonic as well. I didn't even notice the 'a'.  

Better go back & correct my greeting before Treesa spots my mistake.   

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a great story! 
Happy Birthday you two!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Treesa, wonderful story and a happy birthday to Skye and Sonica.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Can you get a picture of them chowing down?
> Pidgey


Now, Pidgey you know my camera is broken, don't you? ... 



Thank you Renee, Cindy, Charis, and Lin.

Cindy, your greeting is fine, you don't have to change it. Skye is quite honored with Mikko's extra special birthday wish.

Renee, I recently changed Sonic's name to Sonica, because, after all, she did turn out to be the hen, thanks for explaining that Maggie.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET DARLINGS


What a lovely story.
Poor Skye, he really thought you were going to give him away, poor baby.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET DARLINGS
> 
> 
> What a lovely story.
> ...


Thank you, Reti. Yep, he did, amazing that he surmised that from us going from door to door the week before our trip to Universal studios.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy, Happy Hatchday, Skye and Sonica!

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Is it Sonic or Sonica???????? I always thought it was Sonic but now I'm not so sure.


I think Sonic is a hedgehog  

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> I think Sonic is a hedgehog
> 
> John


That's right, and Sonic the hedgehog is a male.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

A very Happy Birthday to Skye and Sonica! And many more!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry, MJ,

Skye and Sonica thank you both for the happy birthday wishes.

They went to bed with their tummies full of yummies!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy hatchday to two of my favorite pigeons!!! Hope you realize how lucky you are to be members of Treesa's family


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YAHOO!! DIDN'T MISS THE *BIG* DAY!!

Squeaks and Shi are sending our VERY BEST GREETINGS AND WISHES FOR a A WONDERFUL


*HATCH DAY CELEBRATION, SKYE AND SONICA!!*

_*Sounds like you both had a GREAT DAY!!*_


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you TerriB, and Shi.

Yep, they went to bad happy, I even managed to give Skye a garlic capsule before he got his peanuts. He doesn't mind...because he knew what was coming next.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats a great story ! 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!

Hambone*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, Hambone.


----------

